# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Redomex diffucaps

## Frans19

Ik heb een aantal jaren redomex diffucaps 50 mg ingenomen.Ik diende er in mei 2013 plots mee te stoppen toen ik grote prostaatproblemen heb gehad.Nu mag ik er normaal terug mee beginnen,ik heb echter schrik wanneer ik er weer me beging/start ik na een tijd weer prostaat problemen zal/kan krijgen.Kan iemand mi er wat mee info ver beorgen.In een ziekenhuis werd er vermeld:wanneer je weer problemen zou krijgen met de prostaat dan stoppen we ermee met het middel in te nemen.voor ik het beging in te nemen zou k toch graag wat meer zeker zijn hoe groot de kas is dat ik weer prostaat problemen kan krijgen.Ter info:er is een TURP uitgevoerd.
Vriendelijk groeten.

----------

